# WIP Cityfight board - Black Hawk Downtown



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

So here's a little ongoing project for me, affectionately called Black Hawk Downtown, as thats the kind of theme i'm going for. the first pics are of the first 2x2 piece of the board i'm doing...

only one building is assembled, windows etc are being done on the others. 

its made of fairly thin MDF.

here is an overview of the whole thing, the bottom corner has a nearly finished building:










this is the nearly done corner building with ruined rhino outside (not a fixture):










bit of a POV shot...


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

looking good so far. i love cityfight boards


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

im planning on having a removable bit in the middle with several options, inc the ruined rhino, or the downed valkyrie..


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

having looked closely i really like the design of the building you have come up with. And definately intend to steal it


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like that. Terrain is something I hate making myself but I can certainly appreciate the work others put into it.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

now working on the board centrepiece... 
for some reason i really cant get the focus right, so ill post these pics and then again when its painted...


----------



## archon (Jan 29, 2007)

OMFG T.I., you've excelled yourself.

The centrepiece looks better a little out of focus IMO, its like a night time shot from the film...

You making the final board 4x4?

IMO, any board should be made in modular 2x2 sections, so you get better replayability...

Anyway, keep up the good work...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Make the bored absolutely HUMONGOUS lol, it would look so cool and be fun to play om, doing Black Hawk Down type missions as well, man that would be sweet, you must complete this bored, we must see it in all its glory damnit.


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

ill seconed that at my club mook puts the turrain together and i panit it im good at that stuff and im well placed to say that bloddy butiful mate dont mind if i rob that plan do you

gris


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

i dig the blue helmeted IG (UN) troops, i love black hawk dow so i would be very interested to see the final outcome. good effort pal keep us informed


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

wow how did i miss this? looks great.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

this is ooold, though i will get back to it this summer...


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

whoops

*slaps wrist*


----------



## DocB (Sep 24, 2011)

nice work man


----------



## Grenth (Mar 21, 2011)

I like the 'Man struggling to open umbrella' sign.


----------

